# .270 vs .280



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

can u guys tell me some pros and cons of these two rifles and wat do u think is better


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

.280 is betterIMO, faster/flatter/hits harder. cons would be not as many options for factory loaded shells.


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

OK, I'm a .280 guy. Our hunting camp is known as the 7mm Express Death Cult. We like .280's. Bottom line is ... if you are a reloader, .280's are cool. If you buy your ammo over the counter, get a .270, there is really no difference in the field. I'm a .280 guy because it makes me go to the range and work with my rifle to get a load. I need the practice. If I had any talent at all, I'd get a .270 and say forget it.


----------



## Casca (Mar 31, 2006)

No difference in performance where it counts.They both use the same case.The .270 uses a .277 diamiter bullet where as the .280 uses a .284 diamiter.That .007 difference is'nt enough to matter.
The .280 will handle a slightly heavier bullet,but easier to get factory load for the .270..Just my Opinion...Good Luck with your choice..


----------



## pergoman (Apr 13, 2006)

I love the 270.It will kill anything that needs killin by me.Before I got into varmint hunting real heavy and bought/built a bunch of 22cal and smaller stuff, I used 90 gr.and 100gr tips in the 270.Great for coyotes,groundhogs, etc.Great on recoil for practice also.For deer and black bear my 270 has been bad medicine.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

1shotWonder said:


> .280 is betterIMO, faster/flatter/hits harder. cons would be not as many options for factory loaded shells.


.280 is definitely the way to go. 1Shot says it all above...

The ONLY downside to the.280 is finding shells readily at anywhere other than a major retailer or large city gun store.

The .280 is much improved over the .270.... If you have the opportunity to get a Rem 700 Mountain rifle in .280, there really is no finer gun caliber and gun made for medium size game....

Ryan


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I always looked at the 270 vs. the 280 as six of one half a dozen of the other. The 270 has the advantage of finding ammo anywhere, and the 280 has the advantage of slightly heavier bullets in factory ammo. I just looked in my Guns and Ammo annual and factory 150 for a 270 is 2850 fps, and the 280 150gr is 2890 fps for a slight edge. Smaller same weight bullets always have a higher ballistic coefficient. I couldn't find identical bullets, so I had to look at a 270 load that was below average speed (2800 fps) and it retained 1290 ft/lb of energy at 500 yards while the 280 had 1180 ft/lb of energy. You can't go wrong with either one. 
I couldn't find my newest Gun and Ammo, so I am using 2000. Six years old their may be many better loads now.
Highest velocity for a 150 gr 270 is 3000 fps with 1460 ft/lb of energy at 500 yards
Highest velocity for a 150 gr 280 is 2890 and with an energy of 1275 ft/lb

My newest reloading manual gives the 280 and edge of 40 fps with a 150 gr. My older loading manual gives the 270 and edge of 30 fps. I have a load for my 270 that throws a 150 gr out at 3070 fps, just 40 fps below the Remington 7 mm mag. Which would I buy if I could only have one and didn't have a few 30 calibers too ---- the 280. With the the calibers that I do have --- the 270. Actually I prefer having both, and throw in the 7-08 also, and maybe the new 6.8mm, and and and


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

In my opinion the 7mm-08 with a 140 grn and lighter bullet does a better job then the 270 or 280 and in a short action, the 280 definateley has the advantage with heavier bullets but then if you need to throw heavier bullets why not step up to a 7mm rem mag. Its a never ending story they all get the job done with proper shot placement. The one that is the best is the one you want to shoot. :sniper:


----------



## yellowtail3 (Dec 20, 2006)

R y a n said:


> The .280 is much improved over the .270....
> Ryan


That is overly generous; the .280 has some very minor paper advantages which are indiscernable n the field. The reason that the .280 is so rare, is it does nothing a 270 cannot do. ; it provides no real-world advantage over the much more common .270

So, unless you really want a .280 because you want to be different or you're already a dedicated reloader - a .270 is a better, more practical choice. You'll gain ammo availability with the .270, and loose absolutely nothing.


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

i would buy the .280 just because everybody has a .270


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Casca said:


> No difference in performance where it counts.They both use the same case.The .270 uses a .277 diamiter bullet where as the .280 uses a .284 diamiter.That .007 difference is'nt enough to matter.
> The .280 will handle a slightly heavier bullet,but easier to get factory load for the .270..Just my Opinion...Good Luck with your choice..


Actually not the same case. The .280 has the shoulder moved forward to prevent accidental chambering in a .270. In that situation, the .007" difference WOULD be a big deal. The result is slightly more powder capacity for the .280, hence the slightly higher posted velocities.

Makes about as much of a difference as whether you are shooting it in a 70 or a 700!


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Will the 280 shoot different bullets if it's double stamped 7rem exp or 280?? (grin) Think early factory camo, brownish treebark pattern.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## landyn2003 (May 14, 2005)

Its a never ending story they all get the job done with proper shot placement.


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 9, 2006)

Csquared said:


> Makes about as much of a difference as whether you are shooting it in a 70 or a 700!


Don't mix THAT argument into it! :lol:


----------



## CO.Hunter (Oct 5, 2006)

I just recently got a 1968 browning safari grade 270. What a gun..........Looking foward to many hunts with this one...
Buy the one that you will feel most confident with...


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

For all practical purposes, when you get down to it, there really isn't enough difference between the two to hang your hat on. It is just which ever a person "prefers". But you will find a much larger variety of ammunition for the .270... For myself. I own a rifle in .280, but I don't own one in .270, if that tells you which I would pick.


----------

